# USAT SD-70 Heritage Series



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

Have any of you bought the USAT SD-70 UP Heritage Series engines?  Are they hard to get?  Is it hard finding a store that has them in stock?


J.R.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

J.R.
They have not yet been released. The date just keeps getting moved back. Latest I saw they would be available on March 26th.  It would probably be best to just reserve one with your favorite dealer and wait it out.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe march 26th. Somehow Id imagine we'll see them at the ECLSTS!


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

I note that they are listed as SD70 MAC, which they aint....... 

http://www.usatrains.com/r22619.html 

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=211346&nseq=8


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Hayward on 02/27/2008 2:52 AM
I note that they are listed as SD70 MAC, which they aint....... 

http://www.usatrains.com/r22619.html 

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=211346&nseq=8


Thats only because the USA trains engine is a SD70MAC..
they are putting the paintscheme on the loco they have,
even thought its not 100% prototypically accurate..

been happening as long as model trains have existed..its nothing new.

Scot


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Scotty, are you sayung that USA trains are just going to knock out the SD 70 MAC with the ACE scheme on it ?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod,
That is what they are going to do.  Really doesn't bother me too much,since they are one of a kind paint schemes anyway,but I sure like that S.P. version.


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just to let everyone know, I stopped into Charles Ro today and I asked when the Heritage Series was coming out.  The person I spoke with said they thought it wasn't going to hit shelves until the fall!!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gifThat's not official, just speculation.  I was going to order the heritage engine thinking I would wait a month or so but I'm not waiting 6 months!  I'm just going to get the regular UP version that's out now.  Maybe I'll get the heritage next year....


J.R.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

That being the case the Rio Grande and Katy I wanted have just been kicked into touch as far as I am concerned....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Like I said, they just keep getting pushed back.  The original release was supposed to be last November.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

". . . . . Thats only because the USA trains engine is a SD70MAC..   they are putting the paintscheme on the loco they have,  even thought its not 100% prototypically accurate..  . . ."

You would not think UP would have approved the license then !      Unless there actually is not much difference,  if majority is under the hood  !?


doug c


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Even visually, the locos are quite different..  Nose is different, radiators are different...  UP doesn't care about the accuracy to that extent.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Just take a look at the top end of the long hood MAC vs ACE.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yo Rod - Any of the 'heritage' schemes would look just GREAT on a Class 37, doncha think?

Not.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Any way you look at it they will be sharp looking wfhen they do hit the street.  Later RJD


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Not if they are totally wrong..... Just like those dumb road switchers with warbonnets..... U-25 etc...


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Spoke  with USA trains today, i was informed that these locos WILL be here in a couple of weeks  as they are on the water... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gifyeeeee haaaaa got to have 1 or 2/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif
Nick.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

So we got one clerk at  CharlesRo  speculating  in the fall !  And now one (or same)  stating in a couple wks ?      Sounds like one of our local hobby shops  depending on which clerk you talk to you get a different story  . .  more times than not I think it is their (our local shop) boss that feeds misinformation to his staff. 

In this case,  how about splitting the difference in timelines  . . . .  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif       


good luck, 
doug c


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Make it in an actual ACe and I'll buy one...nuff said. I'd buy 2 ACe's at least if they came out with them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Posted By yutzk on 03/06/2008 6:37 PM
Make it in an actual ACe and I'll buy one...nuff said. I'd buy 2 ACe's at least if they came out with them.


I wouldn't hold your breath..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif


----------

